# Shaolin Martial Art Center taught by Chinese Monks in the USA



## DoctaScholle (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey Everyone! 

I am quite new to Kung Fu Martial Arts, and I want to make sure I am understanding what is out there and if it is legit. I know there are conversations about Shaolin-Do(http://www.shaolin-do.com/) (http://www.shao-lin.com/) which is led by the Grandmaster Grandmaster Sin Kwang The (http://www.shaolingrandmaster.com/). I go to this school in Utah: http://shao-linslc.com/ and it is called Chinese Shaolin Center which is still Shaolin-Do. I have just started at this place and I want to know if it is geniune or authentic, I tried researching the history and it seems legit, but I do not know where else to research to confirm that it is a true place that got it's Shaolin Kung Fu from the Monks in China. 
I also want to know if there are any shaolin temples that monks from China have started up in USA. I have heard conversations about USA Shaolin Temple(http://www.usashaolintemple.org) and this one I I found on the Internet located in California: http://www.wuchikungfu.com/. Overall I really want to find the best place, but is taught by a highly known monk from the Shaolin Temple in the USA. Are there any Guidelines you can give me? I know this is a lot of information but I find all these different ones and I do not want to find fakes or break offs that are not masters. Please advise! 

Thank you! 
Docta Scholle


----------



## clfsean (Jul 11, 2013)

DoctaScholle said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am quite new to Kung Fu Martial Arts, and I want to make sure I am understanding what is out there and if it is legit. I know there are conversations about Shaolin-Do(http://www.shaolin-do.com/) (http://www.shao-lin.com/) which is led by the Grandmaster Grandmaster Sin Kwang The (http://www.shaolingrandmaster.com/). I go to this school in Utah: http://shao-linslc.com/ and it is called Chinese Shaolin Center which is still Shaolin-Do. I have just started at this place and I want to know if it is geniune or authentic, I tried researching the history and it seems legit, but I do not know where else to research to confirm that it is a true place that got it's Shaolin Kung Fu from the Monks in China.




Ok if you've read some of the stuff out there, you should've found your question answered for you. But to nutshell it... 

Is it genuine? Kinda. It has sets from genuine TCMAs. It is a genuine martial art. What martial art is a really good question. Is it Shaolin from Songshan? Nope.
Is it authentic? Kinda. It has sets from authentic TCMAs. It is a authentic martial art in that you will learn something. What/how well/viable are all really good questions. Is it Shaolin from Songshan? Nope

Also... check for the lawsuit recently between SKT & a former student in Phoenix. Check youtube for material taught by SD versus people who practice just that single art the material came from. Ask direct questions on internet boards & forums *like this one* about experiences with SD (like me & a few others). We'll answer the questions you ask but I wouldn't always necessarily expect to hear what you want, but instead what you asked for instead.





DoctaScholle said:


> I also want to know if there are any shaolin temples that monks from China have started up in USA. I have heard conversations about USA Shaolin Temple(http://www.usashaolintemple.org) and this one I I found on the Internet located in California: http://www.wuchikungfu.com/. Overall I really want to find the best place, but is taught by a highly known monk from the Shaolin Temple in the USA. Are there any Guidelines you can give me? I know this is a lot of information but I find all these different ones and I do not want to find fakes or break offs that are not masters. Please advise!
> 
> Thank you!
> Docta Scholle



There's one Shaolin Temple. That's at Shaoxi peak of Songshan. Anything else is a satellite or affiliate. Don't get to caught up in the trappings (real & perceived) of Shaolin. What you should look for is really very personal & the right fit but things to keep in mind: 

-- one grandmaster to rule them all --> no good.
-- billions of forms from every style --> no good.
-- unrealistic claims & bluster defense when asked --> no good.
-- if you can't ask & be told/shown what's the core principles --> no good
-- you have a hard time delineating between a new student & a not new student --> no good
-- unnecessary bowing & groveling --> disingenuous & no good
-- required training that isn't part of the normal class schedule & cost extra -- no good

and so on...


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 11, 2013)

here's a link to a recend discussion here on this topic, hopefully you will find it interesting.  It's lengthy, give it a thorough read-thru.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/95817-Shaolin-Do-Curriculum


----------

